# Taking amitriptyline with metformin



## Bev stocker (Mar 14, 2017)

i am recently diagnosed with diabetes 2 and prescribed metformin 2x 500mg I also I need to take to amitriptyline I really don't like the metformin does anyone else have issues,


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Bev stocker. What don't you like about taking metformin? If you are concerned about interaction between metformin and amitryptiline, the best person to ask is a pharmacist - they're the experts on medicines.


----------



## Donald (Mar 15, 2017)

I' am on both for a few years now and have had no interaction in all this time. But as Copepod said ask your pharmacist if your worried .


----------



## pav (Mar 15, 2017)

Been on both for years with no interaction between the two, only problems are cause by the metformin. If you are getting lots of wind and other problems worth asking the doc for the slow release version if your not already on it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Bev


----------

